# i think kids have been riding my horse when im not home. how can i catch them



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Somewhere I read about sprinkling Kool-Aid powder over a horse's back and brushing the powder down into the hair. Then, I guess if someone rides the horse, and it sweats up at all, EVERYTHING that has touched the horse will get stained (in this case, horse+little girls).

PLEASE try this and report back. I almost wish I suspected someone of riding my horse without my permission because I think this would be so hilarious to do! :rofl:


----------



## MySerenity (Jul 18, 2011)

> Somewhere I read about sprinkling Kool-Aid powder over a horse's back and brushing the powder down into the hair. Then, I guess if someone rides the horse, and it sweats up at all, EVERYTHING that has touched the horse will get stained (in this case, horse+little girls).


OMG that does sound hilarious!! PLEASE let us know if you try it and it works and definitely get pictures!! That is priceless, now I wish I had someone to bust too! It's a long wait until april fools day!


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

that would be funny. Maybe if you talked to the poor kids and let them come over only while you are home, help with chores etc, and teach them about horses, they would act nicer. Not the poor heathen childrens fault thier parents are druggies.. also, if the parents are that bad, call social services on them


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

Is it possible to make them think you left and catch them in the act with a camera? Or have somebody else do it, if you can't? Have you ever spoken to them about property boundaries? They're young, so it might just take you setting the boundaries- their parents probably aren't going to teach them these things and as this is effecting you, the responsibility has (unfairly) fallen on your shoulders. I'm in a very similar situation with the neighbor kids, who are rather neglected and have no idea what (ehem- property line) boundaries are. They used to show up at our back door randomly in the morning on the weekends and knock for an hour... my room is right next to the door, and frankly I want to sleep in on the weekends, so after a while of this I got up, opened the door, and told them if they didn't call first, they couldn't come over, and if they bothered me again, they would never come over again anyway. Period. They wouldn't come over again for a week, they told my little sister that they were too scared of me. I didn't even raise my voice, talk about looking scary when you wake up... LOL.


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

stevenson said:


> that would be funny. Maybe if you talked to the poor kids and let them come over only while you are home, help with chores etc, and teach them about horses, they would act nicer. *Good idea, if they respect the boundaries. *Not the poor heathen children's fault their parents are druggies.. also, if the parents are that bad, call social services on them* What they said!*


I would love to know if the Kool Aid thing works though :twisted:


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

O ,, if the Kool Aid stains the Kids how do you get the stains out of the horse ?


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

Use red kool aid... if you go the kool aid route... lol. (joking).

Hope you get it straightened out!


----------



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

Hi, 
In the past we have had neighbor hood kids walk around the pasture and toss rocks at our horses so I sort of understand where you are coming from. I think the best thing to do is catch them in the act or get evidence. You can then speak to parents and possibly law enforcement. If they are on your property sans permission they are trespassing. Which can impact your liability if one of them gets hurt. I would also hang up one of those equine liability law signs in your barn.
 I would get a critter cam or borrow a critter cam. Its basically a camera that is triggered when something moves past it. I would set that up for about a week in the barn where the horse is visible and see what images it snaps. You could also try a web cam but that would depend on your barn situation. A webcam would not necessarily save images would would be difficult to fix or prove to the kids. Which is why a critter cam might be better. 
The other thing is a strong electric fence. If they get sapped it might work. kool aid may work; however, they may not be getting the horse sweaty enough to stain. In addition, kool aid is going to dye your horses hair and it won't wash out. So, if you show, or its a white horse that might cause problems.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

stevenson said:


> O ,, if the Kool Aid stains the Kids how do you get the stains out of the horse ?


Kool Aid washes out after a few washes so I assume the horse will have a weird spot for a few weeks but nothing that a few good baths/shedding season (fall or spring) won't solve.  I might not use "grape" on a gray but yknow. hahaha
And, since you only put the Kool Aid where the saddle/rider would go, there's no worries about showing - unless the horse is being shown in hand...


----------



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

If Kool aid changed their formula so it does not stain for long periods of time then try that. A few years ago it took more then a few washes to get it out of the dogs coat and I know a number of folks years ago who used to to dye their hair with koolaid. Then again those people also got their mohawks to stand up by using elmers glue so they were perhaps not as stringent on hygiene as we would have liked...


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

Take tHe halters inside, there's less of chance of them being able to get on if they don't have it.


----------



## eclipseranch (May 31, 2012)

a game camera can be purchased at any store that carries hunting gear, works off of motion, can be attached to a tree, simple to use & battery operated. we used one when the teenagers nearby decided to use my ranch equipment for baseball practice..I let the "word" get out that I had surveillance cameras & it all stopped!


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Kool Aid is cheap and non toxic. If you do show most likely the stain would be under where your saddle sits anyhow, of course depending on how zealous you get in dispersing the Kool Aid in the hair.

Plus I wanted to see how it works!!! I have been wanting to do it as a prank on my husband...muah ha ha ha....


----------



## redpony (Apr 17, 2012)

I agree with the game camera idea. We have used ours in the barn on several occasions to find out what kind of critters were getting in the feed bins. My brother-in-law has also borrowed it for surveillance on his property. But, as others have said, I would love to know if the Kool-Aid really works 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## shandasue (Nov 22, 2011)

the kool-aid sounds cool but i dont think they would get her sweaty because my horse wouldnt put up with that much. 
i am going to take her halter off, i know if she didnt have it on she wouldnt stand for them.
i may get a camra too. 
i think my best bet is to stay home alone so theres no vehicles around and stay inside all day an see if they come, if i could handle sitting inside all day... id gain 5 pounds. lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelWannabe (Feb 8, 2011)

Have someone drive your vehicle away and "close up shop".
They'll more than likely think you are gone and come out of the wood-work. 
You could ambush them somewhere in the pasture if you can hide. lol.


----------



## mtngrl7500 (May 29, 2011)

I would do what you could to make it appear you aren't home and catch them in the act. If they are that young, catching them and giving them a good scolding will probably be enough to deter them from coming back.


----------



## Breella (May 26, 2012)

At my barn the BO has cameras. 

Another boarder caught other people riding their horse by pretending to leave by car, then walking back about a half hour later by foot.


----------



## shandasue (Nov 22, 2011)

haha the kool-aid thing got me thinking.. im sorry this is very off topic but the next time me and my friend go riding i am soo putting kool aid on her horse. when we stop to rest she will more than likley take the saddle of for a bit... and when shes not lookin... thats gonna be great. her horse is white!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

:hide:I was one of those kids but my mother was not a druggie! I used to go over to a friends who had a couple horses/ponies behind her house. The lot was secluded and we climbed the fence and caught the horses with belts. I don't think they were terribly broke because we did have a few "accidents". Never got caught.
:hide:Oh the SHAME!:hide:

When I lived in town I had 15 acres that backed up to a yard full of kids. I helped raise those children! I interacted with them, set boundaries, and they knew that they had to come knock on my door and ask for horse time. I was more than glad to do it. I also made sure their mother didn't let them come over before noon on the weekends or only if I was out with the horses (NOT RIDING), and only once during the week.
My mare had her new foal then and I had to really watch them interacting with her. I didn't want the foal spoiled with treats or handled improperly. So NO PETTING THE BABY unless I was with them. I'd be worried they could feed yours something dangerous.

I'm not sure what would be worse, leaving the halter so they can catch her safely or taking it off where they have to chase her. Could run her into the fence or get them trampled while trying. But I NEVER leave a halter on my horses.

They are probably riding right after school. If you want to catch them show up around 3:30 or be waiting for them. I might also notify the police. I'd be REALLY worried about a lawsuit. And TALK to your neighbors. They may be druggies but explain that if the kids get hurt or hurt your horse they could be in serious trouble!

Or you could decide you want to help them. Sounds like a kind soul would be nice in their dreary lives... No guilt if you don't!
If so get a liability waiver signed by the parents and offer a horse session once a week. Takes a village.


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

FlyGap said:


> :hide:I was one of those kids but my mother was not a druggie! I used to go over to a friends who had a couple horses/ponies behind her house. The lot was secluded and we climbed the fence and caught the horses with belts. I don't think they were terribly broke because we did have a few "accidents". Never got caught.
> :hide:Oh the SHAME!:hide:
> 
> When I lived in town I had 15 acres that backed up to a yard full of kids. I helped raise those children! I interacted with them, set boundaries, and they knew that they had to come knock on my door and ask for horse time. I was more than glad to do it. I also made sure their mother didn't let them come over before noon on the weekends or only if I was out with the horses (NOT RIDING), and only once during the week.
> ...


We're currently raising a couple neighbor kids, plus all the little friends they bring over, because we're probably the coolest thing to happen to them, lol. I'm perfectly happy to let them play, as long _as one of us is there with them, to supervise_. I think it's a good thing to do, too- they don't choose to have parents who won't be parents and teach them, they don't choose to have the horrible home lives that they do. If you don't teach them, and take care of them, they'll end up learning things the hard way, and I think that's really sad. Plus, I don't mind the burden. I love your idea, these kinds of kids really need that kindness, I know from first hand experience... Although I understand if someone doesn't want to- like you said, no guilt if you don't. As long as they respect the boundaries I set out for them, though, and they don't get out of control, it's nice to let them enjoy something like having a family-type structure in their lives (apparently I'm the mean big sister, lol) and to be able to experience the joy that is working with horses.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Soenjer55, well said!

If it wasn't for the distant neighbors who trained fair ponies I wouldn't be HALF the rider I am. They hired me when I was 7 to ride their ponies on the trails to keep them sane. Then there were the neighbors that let me ride their OTTB, he was 17hh. and truly amazing, that was when I was 9.
Then my old neighbors gave me one of my <3 horses when I was 11. I had my mare Sky, she and Rooster were 2 in a BILLION. 

I wasn't neglected but I was a latch key kid, with a poor single mom who worked 24/7, and didn't have time for me. She did the best she could, and DID eventually build our first house out in the country, but I know she wanted to be in one of the "fancy" neighborhoods. She is my super hero! I also had an uncle that bought me my first horse, but I was taught by the neighbors.

Just an account. Them being out there alone is TOTALLY unacceptable.
Hope you catch the ornery girls and set them straight. It would be devastating if they or your mare were hurt!


----------



## possumhollow (Apr 19, 2012)

I see both sides of the fence, I really do. We have a couple of kids on our road that hang out here, no big deal. They know if we're out there that they can come hang with the horses. We talked to the mom and she understands the dangers with horses and what could happen (they had horses for awhile) so she's cool with it.

We also have a couple of kids down the road who've been moved out to the country from the city and they don't have the sense God gave a goose. I caught them, both boys, 11 and 13 (old enough to know better) on 2 of our horses, running them up and down the road.

I kept my cool and marched them to their house to talk to their parents, explained what could happen and to please keep the boys away from our place. They informed me that if one of our horses hurt their kids that they'd have me arrested and the horses shot.

I informed them that if I ever caught them anywhere near my horses again that I was calling the law and I would hold the kids there until juvvie picked them up.

Yeah, they don't like us much, but they're moving since the country wasn't what they thought it was going to be.


----------



## kiwi79 (Nov 11, 2011)

Lol, this brings back memories for me! When I was younger and wasnt allowed my own horse I would construct my own halter and reins and go down very early in the morning and ride these horse bareback that were in a field nearby. I have to admit that I feel bad about it now because as a horseowner I would go nuts if I caught anyone messing with my horses. We live rurally but very close to a suburb that is quite a poor area and get many kids walking past our property in the summer to get to a swimming hole. We have had some problems with kids throwing stones at our houses in the past but usually if they are friendly I will chat to them over the fence and talk about the horses. I'm lucky in that my gelding is not a people horse at all so will never go up to the fence if there are kids standing there. My mini is but I never graze her in the paddock next to the road. Hopefully you can either catch them in the act or just speak to them one day and give them a bit of information about horses, perhaps if they feel they are welcome to visit when you are home then these sneaky visits will stop. I know with the kids that pass our house I would rather be friendly but make sure they respect our property boundaries - I have seen them chucking rocks at a neighbours letterbox who had previously yelled at them for hanging around. I do feel sorry for the kids but at the same time I have the phone number for the local police station on hand if I ever see them damaging property or abusing any animals. I'm pretty sure the way they are being brought up is not to show much respect to animals judging by the horrible conditions I see dogs being kept in around there.


----------



## AnnaHalford (Mar 26, 2012)

I'm another one who used to ride random horses - that I found on holiday, or around, or whatever. I used to call them up to the fence and then slide on to ride around. I don't remember making them do much - I was happy to just sit there while they moseyed around - but I do remember coming off a hunter-type horse in a graceless slide and her standing over me with that look that says 'what are you doing down there?'. The UK still has a slightly different attitude to liability from that of the US, and so even when I got caught, I normally got told off but then invited to help... 

So I see both sides. It would annoy me if I was in the same situation as you. But they're very young, and if they are indeed in the situation that you describe, I think a certain measure of understanding will work better. Nothing kids like better than a 'mean' figure to annoy... As far as security goes, clearly all sorts of safety-things could happen, but they generally don't. 

I think you'll resolve your problem quicker - and maybe improve the girls' lot a little - if you go with something like Flygap or soenjer's suggestions. 

Not easy, though.


----------



## sandy2u1 (May 7, 2008)

Maybe a bluff would help. Talk to them and pretend you have a camera. Imply that you know it is them and will have to call the police if they do it again.


----------



## HorseCrazyGirlForever (Apr 27, 2012)

rookie that is terrible that people would throw rocks at your horses! If ANYBODY ever DARED to do that to ANY horse, I would throw the rocks back at them, or set loose the wildest stallion you can find. Or maybe a mare with a foal? lol!

Yes the kool-aid works. I have seen, and heard that it works. But depending on the color of your horse, you should use the darkest color. For example, 

White horse = Grape 
Black horse = Cherry or fruit punch, but cherry us better.
Brown shades = Cherry.

Or you could kill them with kindness, but the kool aid is much much more fun.


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

The problem with allowing other peoples children on your property is, if they get hurt, you can be **** sure their parents will sue. Especially if they are druggie parents who would love to get their hands on some easy cash.

While its all fine and nice to welcome the neighbors kids - just be aware of what you are getting yourself into.

To the poster that has kids coming around when you arent home - put up signs NO Trespassing and DO NOT FEED the horses, etc.
I'd also put up a beware of dog sign.

Better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Had a neighbor once whose grandson was interested in other peoples horses. He was a contractor and his grandson would help him on jobs. They were laughing their asses off one day telling me how he jumped on a horse bareback and run it across the pasture. Seeing how the grandson was 19 at the time I politely informed him I would clean the clock of anyone I caught even thinking of jumping up on the back of one of my horses, that was if I just didn't shoot them off the back of my horse first. Both grandfather and grandson got real quiet about then, never did see any signs of my horses being ridden either. Seeing as how I'm not the best at keeping up on brushings it would of been pretty **** obvious.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

I think that trying to build a relationship with them will just end up biting you in the butt and that it would be better to distance yourself from the girls. Hide, remove or lock up anything that they could use to ride with. Remove the halters from the horses. Don't let them come up when you're riding. Close and lock doors.


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

Honestly, I would call the sheriff out and make a report that someone has been on your property and riding your horses without your permission or your being there.

While it sounds great to help these kids? Not your problem, and could end up being a big one if one of them gets hurt or one of them has friends over that comes along to "ride" and gets hurt.

And, not to mention, you don't know for sure it is them either? Also could lead to someone coming there and stealing you blind and your horses sent to auction and bought by KB.

Make a formal report, and maybe send the sheriff around to talk to neighbors, all of them, asking if they have had anything come up missing, or have something suspicious to report. That might scare the pants off of them.

And mare cam/deer cam is great idea and only about 100 dollars too. Nanny cam set in barn area somewhere maybe, if that is where they are going any.

And for sure, if you don't already have them, put up no trespassing signs.

Even if nothing happens to the kids, or whomever? The chances of them getting your horse hurt is high.

And hiding to see what is going on, is good idea too.

If you video them, do be prepared to press charges, as if you don't, waste of time.


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

I think someone already mentioned this mpbut if the parents are in fact druggies, even if they're not it would seem they are neglecting their children and social services need to be called. The wreath of both the children and your horses depends on it.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

possumhollow said:


> We also have a couple of kids down the road who've been moved out to the country from the city and they don't have the sense God gave a goose. I caught them, both boys, 11 and 13 (old enough to know better) on 2 of our horses, running them up and down the road.
> 
> I kept my cool and marched them to their house to talk to their parents, explained what could happen and to please keep the boys away from our place. They informed me that if one of our horses hurt their kids that they'd have me arrested and the horses shot.
> 
> ...



OMG.. what a rude family! I would never dream of riding someone's horse without their permission, even as a littleun. 

Good riddance.


----------



## Nitefeatherz (Jan 23, 2012)

Any updates on this??? I'd like to know how it's resolving!

I really like the idea of a hidden camera. That should prove whether someone is bothering your horses or not. 

If the neighboring family is really druggies- you also have to wonder if/whether they would steal anything like your horses. (In which case- a camera is also a great idea.)

Hiding would be good if you can set it up that they think you're not there-but how can you guarantee that they will come over?? 

The kool-aid idea I like to but you would have to be able to find the culprit- as much as someone walking around with a pink bottom might be amusing as an idea I could see someone getting away without being seen.


----------



## shandasue (Nov 22, 2011)

sorry i havn't been here. iv been kinda busy so i have not done anything yet. If i do catch them and start letting them come over would a sign in my barn that says im not responceable for accidents with horses cover me? 
and... I put a pixie stick on my friends horse while riding the other day. It was hilarious, it was pink so it kinda looked like blood and she was freaking out. i have to bring her horse up and bath it now. hahha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horseandme (Jun 4, 2012)

shandasue said:


> sorry i havn't been here. iv been kinda busy so i have not done anything yet. If i do catch them and start letting them come over would a sign in my barn that says im not responceable for accidents with horses cover me?
> and... I put a pixie stick on my friends horse while riding the other day. It was hilarious, it was pink so it kinda looked like blood and she was freaking out. i have to bring her horse up and bath it now. hahha
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 if you have a sign that says the risks and that u are not responsible then yes it covers you.


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

horseandme said:


> if you have a sign that says the risks and that u are not responsible then yes it covers you.


no it doesn't. it's just a sign.


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

Here, this may help. I don't know if West Virginia has one but Michigan has a sign that states under the Equine Activity Liability Act Of (insert date here) that the owners of the property aren't liable for any injury that a equine activity participant may sustain on the property.

But anyway, here's something that may help.
West Virginia Equine Activity Liability Act

Well, I found a site that sells them. You have to pick your state. I hope someone else on here can explain the laws a little better. I don't know if this is going to protect you, you'd have to ask the law enforcement or a lawyer in your area.
http://www.horse.com/item/equine-liability-signs/SLT700541%20MI/?SRCCODE=MRHSGPLA&mr:trackingCode=1DF8B44C-5026-DF11-BAA3-0019B9C043EB&mr:referralID=NA&mr:adType=pla&mr:ad=11624914109&mr:keyword={keyword}


----------



## redpony (Apr 17, 2012)

The fact that they are underage will play a part in your liability. Their parents would have to sign their consent to release you from liability, I believe.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

I would do both!


----------



## JoesMom (Jun 19, 2012)

Just FYI, the Kool-aid works like a charm. Dawn dish soap gets it out pretty good. Signs don't work for minors since they aren't able to make those kind of choices legally. I read of one instance where the horse owner was held accountable for a child being hurt because the horses were classified an "attractive nuisance". I would contact the police and file a complaint about someone riding the horses and either film them or catch them in the act.


----------



## shandasue (Nov 22, 2011)

thanks guys.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nitefeatherz (Jan 23, 2012)

Any updates on this???


----------



## vthorse (Apr 25, 2012)

Definitely put up no trespassing signs, and one stating your state's equine liability laws. 

I'd also send a cease and desist letter to your neighbors, registered return receipt, and certified so they have to sign for it as your proof that they've received it. I'd send one without the return receipt as well in case they won't sign for it.

If there is no parental supervision, I'd report your suspicions to the local law enforcement agency just so your bases are covered. The agency probably won't do anything, but at least your complaint would be on official record.

Also, I would contact the local department for children's services if you suspect the parents are on drugs. We have to look out for the children when the parents don't.


----------

